# No Default Gateway, No Internet Access



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello,

I recently built a computer, and all was going well up until today. I turned my computer off last night, to give it a little rest, and I turned it on today and it flashed a BSOD for about half a second, crashed, rebooted, and did the same thing. It went into repair mode, told me it couldn't fix the problem, and shut down. I started it back up, it loaded normally, but I now have no internet connection.

I am hardlined in, but it doesn't recognize any connection. My laptop is working fine, along with all the rest of the computers on the network. In my digging around, I found that I have an IP, but no Default Gateway. This, I recognize, is a problem. So I am wondering what, if anything, can be done?


I am running Windows 7 Pro 32-bit.

Computer Specs:
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 with onboard LAN card (Realtek 8111e I think)
Intel i7-870
EVGA GTX-460
4 GB Corsair RAM
500GB Caviar Green Hard Drive
750W Corsair Power Supply

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is the IP 169.254.x.x - that means that it has not detected the DHCP service and is a default IP for windows
That maybe a firewall blocking - what firewalls do you have or had on the machine

as your connected with cable try safe mode with networking 
As the PC starts keep tapping F8 until a menu appears - 
choose *Safe mode with Networking*

would you post an ipconfig /all and a device manager image

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is the ipconfig/all for my desktop



C:\Users\Nic>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nic-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-35-B0-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7802:338f:9e0:8482%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.132.130(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A5327315-CB3B-40C7-B5CD-36DD2ADCB566}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


AS for firewalls, I have the Windows one, of course, but I also have Kaspersky installed and running. 

I think that is all I have for you.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

It may be the kaspersky firewall blocking - try to disable and see if that now works

Also did you try *"safemode with networking"*

lets try the following 
-> Start 
-> (XP - enter the following in the RUN box)
cmd
-> (Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)
cmd
A black box will appear on the screen 
type into that command box
*ipconfig /flushdns*

lets also try a TCP Stack repair

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

I did everything you told me to, and nothing has changed. I booted into safe mode with networking, and still no internet connection. I turned off both firewalls and still nothing. I'm contemplating just doing a fresh install if this cant be resolved.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post the status of these services

From a Johnwill post

post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

COM+ Event System - Started, Automatic
Computer Browser - No started, but I started it, Manual
DHCP Client - Not started, I tried to start it, Automatic. But it gave me, 
"Windows could not start the DHCP Client service on Local Computer.

Error 5: Access is denied."

DNS Client - Started, Automatic
Network Connections - Started, automatic
Network Location Awareness - Not started, automatic. Gave me
"Windows could not start the Network Location Awareness on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code -1073741288."

Remote Procedures Call - Started, automatic
Server - Started, automatic
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper - Started, automatic
Workstation - Started, automatic


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Quite a few issues there with the services not started

Have you tried a system restore
start>
programs>
accessories>
system tools>
system restore>
choose a date before the BSOD

you could try a sfc /scannow

put your windows CD in the drive and DO NOT Boot it up - its there just incase any files are needed 
then 
start>
programs>
accessories>
right click on
command prompt 
run as administrator
in the black box that opens 
type 
*sfc /scannow*

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/ht/sfc-scannow.htm

If you decide to do a re-install - remember you will lose all your data and any programs installed, so make sure you copy any data including and email files depending on client used and that you have the original installation CDs or downloads


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

As it turns out, I don't have a recovery partition, we didn't make one when installing the OS. I am trying the sfc/scannow. I will let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> As it turns out, I don't have a recovery partition


System Restore is NOT on a partition - thats a recovery 
The system restore takes snapshots of you PC each time it boots or windows update etc - if enabled

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

My mistake. I ran sfc/scannow.



C:\Users\Nic>sfc/scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

I think I might be better off doing a clean install, because from the looks of my error log, there is a lot more wrong than just this. In the ~2 weeks since we built the computer, the error log has generated roughly 4,300 errors. Not really sure though.

Also, my brother is telling me I should flash the BIOS. Do you think that will help anything?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i didn't realise it was this recent 


> In the ~2 weeks since we built the computer, the error log has generated roughly 4,300 errors. Not really sure though.


maybe the best option


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you think flashing the BIOS will do anything?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Do you think flashing the BIOS will do anything?


I do not normally recommend flashing bios unless its a known issue with a bios - as its quite easy to make the motherboard useless if it goes wrong

Not sure what other issues you have


----------



## debrnzr (Oct 22, 2010)

The only other real issue that I have noticed is a BSOD whenever I boot the computer after I have turned it off, which is where this issue started. Every time I turn the computer on (which has only been twice so far) it gives me a blue screen, does a memory dump, and reboots. This happens usually 3 times before it goes into Windows Repair, tells me it can't find a problem to fix, and shuts down. I turn it on, and everything works fine, usually. 

I'm going to wipe the HDD and do a clean install I think, and hopefully this will fix the issue.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any indication of a file name in the BSOD 
i would reseat all the modules, memory cables etc


----------

